# Sennheiser Momentum Headphones



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone try these on ear phones? In the $200 range so not really cheap but not outrageous either 

http://en-us.sennheiser.com/momentu...tm_source=Owned-Twitter&utm_campaign=MOMENTUM


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up. Sennheiser had been my headphone of choice for 40 years. I still use a light weight set for casual listening and HD280pro for more serious listening. I'll try to check these out next time I'm in the big city.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I looked at the over the ear version a few months ago, but they were more like $300. Nice phones for sure, but I went with AT M50's for about half the price.

http://www.amazon.ca/Audio-Technica...cal-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1405532777&sr=1-1


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

We have a little shop in Vancouver called The Headphone Bar (he has an online shop as well with very competitive prices - http://headphonebar.com). He has all of his models on display and ready to sound test until your heart's content.

I went in there last year and tried out a set of Sennheiser Momentum's over the ear models but, to make a long story short, ended up buying a set of Atomic Floyd Superdart ear buds (best sounding earbuds I've ever tried - even compared to the $1200 AKG set). Anyways, a year goes by and I can't seem to forget about the Momentums. I sold a bunch of gear and had some cash left over so I decided to take another shot at the Momentums.

Let me first say that they sound phenomenal. I tested them with a few different genres of music. I tried Colin James cover of "Into the Mystic" and Grace Potter's "Big White Gate". If I closed my eyes, it sounded like they were in the room playing right in front of me. It was ridiculous. I tried some dance music, hip hop and it handled everything very well. The bass was tight and deep and the highs were crisp and clear. Then I put on some Foo Fighters from Wasting Light, and while they still sounded awesome I found the highs got lost in the mix a bit. Just a bit. But enough that I could see myself tiring of it after a while.

I noticed a set of KEF M500's right beside the Momentums and decided to give those a try since they were in the same price range. These were on-ear as opposed to over-ear headphones. They sounded almost exactly like the Momentums but with the high just slightly rolled off. Just barely. They happened to be on sale for $259 vs the Momentums which were $299. So I picked up the KEFs. 

The Momentums edge slightly past the KEFs for acoustic but the KEFs edge slightly past the Momentums with rock and metal.

So, IMO, you couldn't go wrong with either one. 

I'll just add that the test was done with an iPhone 5 (iTunes standard 256k) straight into the headphone - no onboard eq tweaks or outboard headphone amplifier (although I do have one). And on that note, an $89 portable headphone amp can do wonders for a cheaper set of headphones. I was shocked.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> We have a little shop in Vancouver called The Headphone Bar (he has an online shop as well with very competitive prices - http://headphonebar.com). He has all of his models on display and ready to sound test until your heart's content.
> 
> I went in there last year and tried out a set of Sennheiser Momentum's over the ear models but, to make a long story short, ended up buying a set of Atomic Floyd Superdart ear buds (best sounding earbuds I've ever tried - even compared to the $1200 AKG set). Anyways, a year goes by and I can't seem to forget about the Momentums. I sold a bunch of gear and had some cash left over so I decided to take another shot at the Momentums.
> 
> ...


Which momentum did you get the over ear or these on ear versions


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually bought the KEFs. I tried both the on-ear and over the ear Momentums. Both Momentums sounded very close. I think the difference boiled down to comfort.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wish we had a place to test them like you have there


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, but you guys have way more sunshine there in the winter. Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

Those look nice. Wish they had a mic or at least a mic add-on option. Beyer T90s are my new gold standard. I switched to a set at home from my Senn HD280Pros. I like them very, very much. Coloured, but not heavily so and in a nice way.

I need a nice, isolating, set for work but it has to have a mic to be useful (lot's of video conferencing at the new job...people all over the place). I'll probably get Beyer Custom One Pros with the add-on mic kit.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

They come with 2 cables: one standard and one with a mic and volume controls.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

Stratin2traynor said:


> They come with 2 cables: one standard and one with a mic and volume controls.


Nice! I saw the controls but didn't read that it had a mic. Well then...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I used to have a pair of HD650s and loved them, as well as some HD228s for portable use. I've since gone gaga over Grado 325is, can't get enough of them. Guitars are absolutely incredible on Grados.

Here's a Momentum review and thread from head-fi:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/627587/sennheiser-momentum-review#post_8701544


----------

